# VG30DE, DOHC



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this motor a interference engine? It's in a 93 Maxima SE.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

ambyrell1 said:


> Is this motor a interference engine? It's in a 93 Maxima SE.


It's a VE30DE, and yes it is.


----------

